# Έρευνα για τη χαρτογράφηση του μεταφραστικού επαγγέλματος



## Dimi (Nov 15, 2017)

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΠΡΟ

Το ΔΠΜΣ Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης του ΑΠΘ σε συνεργασία με επαγγελματικές ενώσεις μεταφραστών και φορείς εκπαίδευσης και κατάρτισης μεταφραστών, πραγματοποιούν έρευνα για τη χαρτογράφηση του μεταφραστικού χώρου στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο. 

Στόχος της έρευνας μεταξύ άλλων είναι 
(α) η βελτίωση των συνθηκών στα μεταφραστικά επαγγέλματα
(β) η καταγραφή της απορρόφησης των μεταφραστών εκτός Ελλάδας και Κύπρου.

Το ερωτηματολόγιο απευθύνεται σε 
(1) επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές με έδρα την Ελλάδα ή την Κύπρο, 
(2) ελληνόφωνους μεταφραστές με έδρα το εξωτερικό και 
(3) ιδιοκτήτες μεταφραστικών εταιρειών με έδρα την Ελλάδα ή την Κύπρο και εκπροσώπους των μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών της ελληνικής ή κυπριακής δημόσιας διοίκησης. 

Εάν ανήκετε σε κάποια από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, παρακαλείστε να συμπληρώσετε το ερωτηματολόγιο στον σύνδεσμο: https://goo.gl/jp4Rsf


----------



## Dimi (Dec 20, 2017)

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε να συμπληρώσετε την έρευνα, η οποία είναι διατμηματική, διασυλλογική και υπό την αιγίδα της Αντιπροσωπείας της ΕΕ σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες ως προς τους σκοπούς της.


----------

